# II searching oddities?



## capjak (Mar 26, 2018)

When I search for getaways using all destinations and than go to look at Orlando inventory for Marriott resorts I only get a few.  No Grande Vista, No Lakeshore reserve.

However if I use the codes and search via resort I get all the Marriotts??
HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA

I can not understand if maybe it is using safari?  I noticed it last week as doing an Orlando search Grande Vista came up with almost a whole year of getaways and than an hour later doing the same search they were all gone but I could get them via an AC certificate?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2018)

It is not clear to me as to what are the issues that you are trying to report here.  Note that Getaway inventory is separate from Exchange inventory.  Theoretically, AC's inventory is a subset of Exchange inventory as opposed to Getaway inventory.


----------



## MabelP (Mar 26, 2018)

I think what she is saying is if she puts in codes, a lot of inventory shows up. If she just puts in Orlando, far fewer resorts are reported.

I tried it and she is correct.

She taught me a valuable lesson this morning and I thank her. I will always use codes when searching for inventory.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2018)

MabelP said:


> I think what she is saying is if she puts in codes, a lot of inventory shows up. If she just puts in Orlando, far fewer resorts are reported.
> 
> I tried it and she is correct.
> 
> She taught me a valuable lesson this morning and I thank her. I will always use codes when searching for inventory.


Is this problem for Getaway or Exchange inventory, or both?


----------



## MabelP (Mar 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Is this problem for Getaway or Exchange inventory, or both?


I only tried it with Getaway.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

Interesting. So the search for getaways is clearly bugged when searching by location. I am going to take a stab and say the reason is because there are too many to list and the system malfunctions. I am just guessing. They have the number of resorts limitation programmed into exchange search which will force you to narrow it down but perhaps they did not do the same for getaways and Orlando pulls more than the system can handle.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

My theory is working out as true although there is an additional oddity. If you narrow your dates it seems to pull everything, which indicates that it can handle the additional resorts since the total number of units being pulled is lower than the threshold.

The additional oddity is if you do a name search for Orlando with all dates it pulls no Marriott's. If you do a map search of Orlando it pulls all three World Center Marriott's but not the others. My guess is that the list is pulled in differently so it is including the WC Marriott's but excluding some others that were pulled in the name search.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 26, 2018)

What a great system this is. Well programmed. Such a simple database function, the numbers should be irrelevant.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 26, 2018)

I noticed the oddity on destination vs. resort codes when searching the Getaway inventory last week.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

davidvel said:


> What a great system this is. Well programmed. Such a simple database function, the numbers should be irrelevant.



The number of quirks and bugs ongoing for years is staggering but then I look at my-vacationclub and the struggles they have had for a year and continue to have is crazy. It is not my field but is it really this hard?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 26, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The number of quirks and bugs ongoing for years is staggering but then I look at my-vacationclub and the struggles they have had for a year and continue to have is crazy. It is not my field but is it really this hard?



It is (was) my field and the answer is no, it isn't. The issue typically is a coder, who generally knows nothing about design, does what he thinks is best. Drives me nuts, I want to volunteer for them to at least direct the UI coding. As a consultant for numerous companies large (as big as Fortune 10) and small, it's always amazed me.


----------



## KarenP (Mar 26, 2018)

I tried this and didn't get any Marriotts when I searched for Orlando 3/26/18 to 9/26/19.  When I used the map and checked Orlando for the same time period, I got the World Marriotts.  When I used the codes, I got both Grand Vistas, Cypress Harbor, and Lakeshore Reserve, but no World Marriotts!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

KarenP said:


> I tried this and didn't get any Marriotts when I searched for Orlando 3/26/18 to 9/26/19.  When I used the map and checked Orlando for the same time period, I got the World Marriotts.  When I used the codes, I got both Grand Vistas, Cypress Harbor, and Lakeshore Reserve, but no World Marriotts!



It is because you are trying to pull too many units at once. Try it again only using 1-3 of the world Marriott codes and you will get them all for all the dates.

Or try just the Orlando Marriott codes and not all Marriott codes. Or fewer dates. Any method limiting the number of units will work.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 26, 2018)

The design is to limit the results of queries to reduce load on the database, its probably set to return 200 records, no more.  If 1000 users searched for a six month range it would probably bring the database back end to its knees without the query limit.  So its WAD, working as designed, not a bug.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 26, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> The design is to limit the results of queries to reduce load on the database, its probably set to return 200 records, no more.  If 1000 users searched for a six month range it would probably bring the database back end to its knees without the query limit.  So its WAD, working as designed, not a bug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I seriously doubt that it is working as designed. Why would you want customers to have the ability to search an 18 month range only to have the results arbitrarily and mysteriously exclude results? At the very least you would want a message stating that the results are too many and the search should be narrowed, which is what they did when doing the same thing for an exchange (although an exchange search somehow can handle a larger number).

I disagree that 1,000 users searching a 6 month range of only timeshare getaway results in only Orlando would bring any modern database to its knees. Even a simple database should be able to handle that number of results without any issues. I think Steve Fatula is right that there are coding errors and miscommunications between coders and designers.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 26, 2018)

Actually, with any semi modern system, would be trivial to memory cache this amount of data and do 1,000 users without any effort at all. But I suppose we don't know what they use, etc. But it's a terrible design.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2018)

I have known about this problem for years on the II exchange end.  If there is a resort that I have in mind, I simply put in the code, and it sometimes returns way more options, dates and sizes, than a generic all destinations with a wide date range.


----------



## capjak (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes I wanted everyone to realize this search function in Getaways (that is all I checked) is faulty.  It really upset me as I was searching last week when they had the $50 reduced getaways and could not get what I wanted so I was playing around and low and behold they are there when using the codes.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 27, 2018)

thanks capjak for the info - much appreciated!


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I have known about this problem for years on the II exchange end.  If there is a resort that I have in mind, I simply put in the code, and it sometimes returns way more options, dates and sizes, than a generic all destinations with a wide date range.



Well, this is why I love the TUG forum.   I've not always paid attention to how I search the database....but now I will.


----------



## castleo (Mar 31, 2018)

capjak said:


> When I search for getaways using all destinations and than go to look at Orlando inventory for Marriott resorts I only get a few.  No Grande Vista, No Lakeshore reserve.
> 
> However if I use the codes and search via resort I get all the Marriotts??
> HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA
> ...





Old Hickory said:


> Well, this is why I love the TUG forum.   I've not always paid attention to how I search the database....but now I will.


Iwonder


capjak said:


> When I search for getaways using all destinations and than go to look at Orlando inventory for Marriott resorts I only get a few.  No Grande Vista, No Lakeshore reserve.
> 
> However if I use the codes and search via resort I get all the Marriotts??
> HPS, MA1, MAO, MAW, MBP, MBY, MC1, MCP, MCU, MCV, MDO, MDS, MEM, MEV, MFC, MFL, MFV, MG1, MG3, MG5, MGA, MGC, MGK, MGO, MGQ ,MGR, MGV, MH2, MHB, MHG, MHH, MHI, MHO, MHZ, MIP, MK1, MKB, MKI, MKO, MKW, MLE, MM1, MMB, MMC, MMI, MML, MMO, MMS, MNY, MOI, MOU, MOW, MP1, MPB, MPD, MPP, MPU, MQB, MR2, MRD, MRP, MS1, MSE, MSF, MSK, MSN, MSP, MSQ, MSU, MSW, MUZ, MVB, MVD, MVF, MVL, MVO, MVS, MWF, MZ2, MZC, NCV, RMX, SYA
> ...


----------



## castleo (Mar 31, 2018)

That is very interesting and informative.  I wonder if that would work on searches at other sites like RCI?


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 31, 2018)

I found the same issues. I found a Marriott Aruba Surf Club getaway going directly to the Resort by searching directory, and clicking on getaway. But then I went to search getaways by location- Aruba, and nothing came up! Also if you put in all Marriott codes I don’t think you get all inventory of Marriott getaways. I think it’s too many. Try breaking them up into 2-3 searches. Their system is definitely crappy and in need of help!


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh, and thank you to OP for postimg codes- super helpful to me!


----------



## quikitikit (Apr 1, 2018)

Theiggy said:


> Oh, and thank you to OP for postimg codes- super helpful to me!



Where are these codes?


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 1, 2018)

quikitikit said:


> Where are these codes?


See first post above.


----------



## quikitikit (Apr 1, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> See first post above.



Thanks!  Post was not from OP.  So I thought it was somewhere else.


----------



## Theiggy (Apr 1, 2018)

quikitikit said:


> Where are these codes?


The original poster listed all the Marriott Resort codes in her original post on this thread. You can copy and paste them in to the search in getaways by Resort code.


----------



## quikitikit (Apr 1, 2018)

Theiggy said:


> The original poster listed all the Marriott Resort codes in her original post on this thread. You can copy and paste them in to the search in getaways by Resort code.



Thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## eggmansr71 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok, so I have a different idea for the reason this happens.  Just a theory but is it to promote harder to move listings?  I agree the search should be able to pull all the info requested and this may be intentional.


----------

